

Can your shell console do this? - trogdoro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUR_eUVcABg

======
dasht
This looks a fantastic concept. Details matter and there are plenty to get
right there ... but it looks very nice.

(The video script could use some work. The repetition of "what if you could
...." is too heavy, for me.)

------
trogdoro
Thanks! Note it's not just a concept, it actually exists :) It's all out on
github - many of the features have been there for years.

